# Finally!!! A petsmart RAVE



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I went to petsmart and asked one of the employes about there rats. She said so much not stupied information. Most employees are terrible. She said that she rescues rats and has one that has one foot missing and she never bites. This made my day she said to bring my rats in one day to show her. She's also been working to get the rats socialized. I soooooo happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## madsnake (Aug 24, 2014)

I went to Petsmart the other day and one of the workers was bonding and playing with the animals, this made my day ;D


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

I told you petsmart isnt all that bad... But nooo no one listens to the employee


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

There are the occasional gems in the chain pet stores. One of the girls who has adopted several of my pups works at a chain store and tries her best to keep the rats they receive happy. She also rescues and informs me when any of the stores have accidental litters (just one of them is notorious for them) since I like to buy them all and raise them as pets rather than seeing them sold as snake food.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As a former employee of two separate PetSmart chains, I can tell you that they are still terrible on a regional and national level. Glad you had a good local experience.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

It's good to know there's a handful of good chain pet store employees out there. At my Petsmart they knowingly cheat people by labeling standard ear rats as dumbos and charge more for them. So if you get a standard ear rat from the "fancy rat" bin, it's cheaper than getting a standard ear rat from the "dumbo" bin. I've brought it to their attention, and the small pet manager is well aware, she said that just because the store receives the rats labeled as "dumbo" they have to sell them as dumbo even though she knows they aren't. I wish I had employees at my Petsmart like the one you encountered today, she sounds great!


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

My petsmart person that I asked for info on rats actually talked me out of owning one, I went online and did my research and got real info and I'm very happy I did. What they told me that was very misleading. 1. She told me rats stink no way around it. 2. They were perfectly fine living by themselves, in fact they said 2 males will fight and kill each other. 3. They said an aquarium was fine for them to live in. 4. They would run away first chance they got.


----------

